# Light Stryke laser Bowfishing sight



## GT Whitetail

Looks neat, but I haven't seen too many reviews on it. Anybody have any info on it at all? Think its worth $100 bucks?
Thanks,
GT


----------



## FERAL ONE

i think it would take all the fun out of it. if i wanted to get a fish every time i would just throw dynamite


----------



## sleeze

Was just a matter of time for a product like this to come out...............I have mixed feelings about it.

Gonna be guys that love it and die by it.......................and theres gonna be guys that says its cheating.


----------



## bullardsls1

if i had your money mark . i would go for it lol . 
you gonna need one soon . skiff is gonna be restored in about a week . you will have to go.


----------



## GT Whitetail

Guess i'll have to field trial it myself and find out what its all about.. Will keep yall posted on my findings..im sure there will be plenty of opinions, but the curiosity has got a hold of me..


----------



## frydaddy40

*Laser sight*



GT Whitetail said:


> Guess i'll have to field trial it myself and find out what its all about.. Will keep yall posted on my findings..im sure there will be plenty of opinions, but the curiosity has got a hold of me..



    Going to us one on my gator set up for my clients this year. Guide a lot of hunts every year, been waiting for something 
    like this to come out. 
   I will give a review when i get it set up.  frydaddy40


----------



## GT Whitetail

Yea let us know what its all about.. I ended up getting a new PSE Barracuda and practiced on keeping everything consistent..


----------



## dadsbuckshot

How do you sight one in?


----------



## Dep6

That would be my question too there DBS, how are you sighting the laser in?


----------



## frydaddy40

*Sighting in*



dadsbuckshot said:


> How do you sight one in?





Dep6 said:


> That would be my question too there DBS, how are you sighting the laser in?



  It is set up in a sight bracket like a regular bow sight.
 It has regular adjustments as the average sight.
  Win. and elevation.   Not hard to do a all.  

  Plus has same adjustments a laser itself as most new ones
 do.


----------



## frydaddy40

*First reveiw of sight.*

Got my two laser bow-fishing sights in today. First 
  impression is, Man needed this for long time a go.

   First it is all aluminum frame, with easy adjustments and
 directions on how to sight it in.  
   The pressure switch is a standardized one used with most
 lasers on the market.
  The green laser is good quality and can seen in day light.

    First imprecision,   4 out of 5 stars.  
   Will do some testing and make another review.
             frydaddy


----------



## Warped Arrow

You can make your own a lot cheaper. Wont be as pretty, but it works.

WA


----------



## frydaddy40

*Laser sight reveiw*

Ok guys, after some on the job testing, the laser 
 bow fishing sight passes the test.
    Gator's and gator hunting are ruff on equipment and this
 sight can take some abuse.

  It has only been sighted in once and has stayed dead on.
    Batteries have lasted 12 hours of almost constant us.

  It makes aiming at a gator as easy as you can make from 
 a guide stand point for my clients. Because i can see
 where there shooting and correct a miss before it 
    happens.  

  I also us one on my Excalibur rig.

  One of my clients said was like playing a video game. 
  He shot has gator from the hip with the crossbow.

   Just ask Peej how easy it was. He used it to shot his 10'
 gator and made a short but perfect shot right in the neck.

     So all and all  i rate it like this,

                                           Set up                  5 stars  
                                           Durability             5 stars
                                           Easy of us            5 stars
                                           Accuracy              5 stars

      Worth every cent of the price.   frydaddy40


----------

